# Betrayedone Checking In



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

Hello gang....just wanted to say hi to all the veterans here who have helped me over the last year and to let you good folks know I still lurk here often. My divorce is over by a couple of months. My contact with my X is nonexistant except for a couple of texts about mundane issues. Just fine by me. My relationship with my kids is just fine and I am back to work as an airline pilot. Best part? A new lady whom I had been hearing about for years but was not ready for.......until now. Feels great to be happy and in a real relationship. Special shoutout to happyman and conrad.......I am sure there are others and I appreciate every person who reached out to me. I would have never guessed a website would have been so valuable to me. To all of you folks still in pain and going through the crap,,,hang in there, heed the advice here, work on yourself and you will pop out the other side when it is your time. Love and healing to everyone......D


----------



## dajam (Jul 14, 2014)

Betrayedone said:


> To all of you folks still in pain and going through the crap,,,hang in there, heed the advice here, work on yourself and you will pop out the other side when it is your time. Love and healing to everyone......D


Congrats as for me this is good news and helpful in itself. I have to agree about the feedback from this site. As all of us who have and are struggling with this dilemma have found a forum that actually helps. It has me and as I grow strong it makes me believe it will work out.


----------

